# Would anybody be interested in...



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Exchaging services?

I've modeled quite a lot of different guitars, bass, mandolins, archtop...over the last few months.

Here's the list of what I have designed:

Music Man stingray 4 string bass
Warwick streamer 4 string bass
Gibson Blueshawk guitar
Fender Jazz bass 4 string with custom inlays
6 string custom bass (inspired in a Ken smith)
Gibson Firebird studio guitar
Gibson Firebird VII guitar
Gibson Les Paul 59 (designed from a stl scan of an original 59 - so the top is as accurate as it gets)
PRS inspired hardtail (solidbody)
PRS inspired hardtail (Hollowbody)
Fender Stratocaster
Fender Telecaster with tree of life (Steve Vai) inlays
Fender Telecaster Standard
Music Man JP6 guitar (John petrucci model)
7 String custom guitar (my design)
Ibanez Iceman
Ibanez JEM (Vine, and pyramids models)
Ibanez RG Style guitar
Ibanez Joe Satriani inspired model
EVH (Peavey) inspired guitar

F2 mandolin (two types of neck joint for all the mandolins)
H5 mandolin
F5 mandolin
H4 mandolin
F4 mandolin
A5 mandolin

Gibson L5 Archtop - (Electric and Acoustic version)
Benedetto style Archtop

*3D violin* (unknown model)

Acoustic necks as follows:
Gibson J45
Gibson L
Gibson J200
Some martin style

Among other models.

PM if you're interested.

Thanks!

Here are a few samples:


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

OK I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed so let me ask. What do you want to exchange services for? Are you looking for someone to build these?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

whammybar said:


> OK I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed so let me ask. What do you want to exchange services for? Are you looking for someone to build these?



Was wondering that too.


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm actually exchanging my 3D files for a completed instrument. (or guitar parts)

PM if you are interested in knowing more.

Thanks!


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a small bump in case someones is interested.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Metal Man said:


> I'm actually exchanging my 3D files for a completed instrument. (or guitar parts)
> 
> PM if you are interested in knowing more.
> 
> Thanks!


.?????????????????????????


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> .?????????????????????????


Why the question marks, sir?


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't understand. At the risk of sounding like an ass or an idiot, are these actually worth money? What would you use these images for?


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

JimiGuy7 said:


> I don't understand. At the risk of sounding like an ass or an idiot, are these actually worth money? What would you use these images for?


I have over 500 hours of work invested on these models. They are used to program any cnc machine. it's not the images you use, it's the actual 3D files that can be used on any CAM (computer assisted manufacturing) software like Mastercam and the likes.

And yes, these are worth quite some money, especially the Les paul 59 (modeled after a REAL 59) and PRS. They are hard to come by. I already made some design work that I was charging 600$ each. If you make money doing guitars with any kind of computer software, these can boost you production.

Feel free to ask any more questions!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool, now I get it but would'nt this be something for the for sale/trade section?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How exactly did you "model" these? Without physical samples of each instrument and a very good CMM you would have to use something else as a reference to create the files.

Also, just out of curiosity, what 3D program do you use?


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

In some cases I used a laser scan of actual models. In other cases, I used 2D files and then transfered everything into 3D. In other cases I used pictures and scaled them to the proper size...then it's a matter of placing the components in the right places.

All done in CATIA V5. I work everyday with it!


----------



## Printer2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Metal Man said:


> In some cases I used a laser scan of actual models. In other cases, I used 2D files and then transfered everything into 3D. In other cases I used pictures and scaled them to the proper size...then it's a matter of placing the components in the right places.
> 
> All done in CATIA V5. I work everyday with it!


So actually work has 500 hours invested in these. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Printer2 said:


> So actually work has 500 hours invested in these. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


Lol, very funny.... I said I work with it, I didn't say I did it during my work hours.


----------

